# Tivo Edge provides pixelated reception



## Momof4 (6 mo ago)

We have a Tivo Edge for Antenna that is hooked up to our main TV in the livingroom. It gets very pixelated reception. Our other 2 TV's in other rooms are hooked to the same antenna but not the Tivo and they get perfect reception. We are less than 10 miles from the cluster of TV towers so reception shouldn't be a problem for us. What can I do to fix this issue?


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

First thing to check is signal strength to make sure you are getting a good reception to the Tivo.

Go to Tivo Menu, then Setting, then Channel Settings, then Antenna Signal Strength. If you have a signal strength over 80 ( >90 very good) and a green bar you have good signal strength from your antenna. Check more than one channel using the channel up and down button. Also, how many channels did you get when you ran channel scan. In Minneapolis I get 48 or so OTA channels as example. Since you are so close to the transmission antennas there is a possibly that you signal strength is to strong, I think that would be over 100 signal strength but not sure how that would show.

If that shows good then you need to look at some settings between the Tivo and your TV, like resolution for HDMI.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

I would also experiment and see if that TV in the living room is able to be connected directly to the antenna. Are you using RG type cable from the antenna and splitters for all 3 TVs?
Each splitter decreases signal. A 3-way splitter even more.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I uncheck the stations on the channels list that are pixelated or otherwise don’t work.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> I uncheck the stations on the channels list that are pixelated or otherwise don’t work.


Just thought of this. Are those channels 4K broadcasted? Your equipment may not be compatible for 4K?


----------

